# Dal mondo delle mie microtette (no porno :-)        )



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Stamattina quatta quatta sono andata dalla mia senologa.
Pur avendo le microtette, esse si comportano come se fossero tette normali.
Ovvero:

A 25 anni, facendo l'autopalpazione  beccai un nodulo al seno sinistro, quadrante superiore ore 12, a circa due dita sopra il capezzolo.
Due giorni dopo, imbrigliata e ridotta al silenzio totale dal papino, ero ricoverata in una stanza tutta mia, con un chirurgo oncologo e un...chirurgo plastico:unhappy:

Le analisi fatte davano esito benigno, però andava tolto e vista la posizione mi sarebbe rimasta una cicatrice di almeno  4 centimetri, per cui mio padre, pensò in un momento di insolita empatia donnesca, di chiamare un suo amico plastico, che tagliasse, si mettesse da parte e poi ricucisse.
Praticamente mi tagliò nella linea rotonda del capezzolo e poi l'oncologo in maniera scomoda immagino, andò da sotto a recuperare il benigno.
Dico questo perchè le mie microtette da sempre rompono il cazzo.
Ho un seno rotfl fibroadenoso e meno male che è piccolo, così sento subito variazioni ( e anche chi sta con me...:mexican::mexican
Ma...negli ultimi anni. Circa un anno dopo la scoperta della Guest star...

Un mattino mi sveglio e ho male alle tette.
Mi dico. Strano.
Mi guardo.
Minchia. Che cazzo è successo?
Seno tondo e turgido. Più...grosso.
Ho pensato subito alle mestruazioni ma si erano bloccate quindi non ovulavo, quindi...
Non ci ho dato peso, poi un paio di giorni dopo mentre facevo la doccia Mattia arriva e.
-Tebe...che cazzo è successo alle tue tette?-
-Non lo so...sembra mi stiano crescendo e mi fanno un male boia...-
-Hai fatto la palpazione?-
-Si, non trovo niente...-
-Tebe ma..hai il seno destro più grosso di quello sinistro...-
Mi guardai.
Ri mimchia. Avevo una prima abbondante. Cazzo. Un sacco di tette. Mi pesavano! Le guardavo raccapricciata.

Il giorno dopo andai subito da mio gine che toccò. Strizzò (e io che urlavo dal male. Nemmeno le magliette leggere riuscivo a tollerare. Me li sentivo come se dovessi avere il disastro nucleare mestruazioni, senza mal di pancia e reni.)
Mi mandò a fare subito una mammografia.
Avete in mente fare una mammografia normale? Ecco è dolorosa.
Una mammografia ad una che non ha le tette lo è mille volte di più, perchè per rendere a sottiletta il seno, che non c'è,  mi devono tirare pure la pelle del culo e devo stare abbarbicata come una fottuta scimmia al macchinario.
Foto di un seno normale, tanto per farvi capire la differenza.
Questa ha un seno normale ed è in posizione diciamo comoda.







Chi come me non ha le tette, la fa così.
La foto non rende. La tipa non è molto abbarbicata al macchinario ma vi assicuro che è davvero una posizione da scimmia








Comunque.
Si scoprì che i miei dotti galattofori, per qualche oscuro motivo, si erano tappati.

-Ma cazzo, come tappati!-
-Tebe, tappati. Capita.-
-Ma capita sto cazzo. Capita a chi ha le tette! Ma ti pare che io abbia le tette? E ora?-
-Ora visto che hai cisti sierose grandi come protesi di silicone bisogna aspirare il liquido.-
Mi accartocciai sulla sedia del gine -EEEEEHHHHH?-
-Sono sacche troppo grosse, c'è il rischio che si spacchino e a quel punto devi mettere un drenaggio e ammazzarti dagli antibiotici, oltre al male doppio.-
Mi cagai addosso al'idea del drenaggio.
Era stato un incubo quando mi tolsero il benigno. La cosa più dolorosa davvero che abbia mai provato.
Non so perchè, ma più doloroso anche di quando mi sono spaccata il tendine alare e hanno dovuto operarmi.
-Ok facciamolo subito. Adesso. Siringa tutto quello che c'è da siringare. ORA!-
-No no, io non ti siringo.- chiamò una sua collega, e lei si che mi  siringò all'istante.
Proprio all'istante. Tra il brusco e lusco.
Mezzo litro di siero tirò fuori quella volta.
-Cosa si può fare dottoressa per evitare che si riformi sta roba?- chiesi mentre sollevata guardavo le mie microtette tornate normali e sentivo il dolore decisamente diminuito.
Lei alzò la bottiglia da un litro osservando in controluce il liquido appena tolto. -Solo pregare. Non sappiamo perchè si tappano. In genere regrediscono da soli ma...se le ricapita mi chiami e siringhiamo al volo. Ora faremo analizzare il liquido sieroso ma è chiaro, paglierino, di un bel colore. Ninete di grave.-


Tutto questo pappone per dire che stamattina mi sono andata a fare siringare un altra volta.
E ho di nuovo le tette normali!
Ovvero non ce l'ho!

:festa::festa:





Fate. L'autopalpazione. Sempre. Sono 3 minuti sotto la doccia. Cazzo. O fatela fare al tipo che sta con voi.
Io preferisco la seconda


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

brrrr....

mi vengono i brividi per te....


Che poi io ho il terrore degli aghi in genere. Figuriamoci.
Vado a palparmi. Sola ahimè.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

Io non sento nulla quando faccio la mammografia e non mi mettono in posizioni scomode




Seriamente: troppe donne ancora oggi non fanno prevenzione, io ne conosco diverse


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6210 ha detto:
			
		

> brrrr....
> 
> mi vengono i brividi per te....
> 
> ...


guarda che siringare la cisti non senti assolutamente niente. Davvero.  Ma niente niente. E incredibilmente, anche se l'ago è grosso (che la prima volta che l'ho visto mi sono arrampicata sul muro dicendo STAI LONTANA DALLE MIE TETTE!) davvero non lo senti.
Non so se è particolarmente brava la mia senologa o è normale non sentire, ma ti assicuro nemmeno l'ago entrare. 
Solo una cosa è spiacevole. La sensazione di svuotamento quando l'ago aspira il liquido, ma nello stesso tempo è anche godimento perchè  più l'ago tira più senti che il dolore si affievola. Il dolore non della siringa ma della tetta tumefatta.



Ringrazia che non sono stata splatter.


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6212 ha detto:
			
		

> *Io non sento nulla quando faccio la mammografia e non mi mettono in posizioni scomode*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo vuol dire che hai quelle cose globose e raccapriccianti che si vedono anche senza cisti.
Cioè, sei malformata nelle tette per dirla tutta. Come Simy.
Poverine, che vita del cazzo fate.
Mai pensato di farvi fare la riduzione?















:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6214 ha detto:
			
		

> questo vuol dire che hai quelle cose globose e raccapriccianti che si vedono anche senza cisti.
> Cioè, sei malformata nelle tette per dirla tutta. Come Simy.
> Poverine, che vita del cazzo fate.
> Mai pensato di farvi fare la riduzione?
> ...


Tebe e pensa che le ho così dopo una riduzione


Datele CHANEL PRESTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOO








THUM

troppo tardi


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6213 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda che siringare la cisti non senti assolutamente niente. Davvero.  Ma niente niente. E incredibilmente, anche se l'ago è grosso (che la prima volta che l'ho visto mi sono arrampicata sul muro dicendo STAI LONTANA DALLE MIE TETTE!) davvero non lo senti.
> Non so se è particolarmente brava la mia senologa o è normale non sentire, ma ti assicuro nemmeno l'ago entrare.
> Solo una cosa è spiacevole. La sensazione di svuotamento quando l'ago aspira il liquido, ma nello stesso tempo è anche godimento perchè  più l'ago tira più senti che il dolore si affievola. Il dolore non della siringa ma della tetta tumefatta.
> 
> ...



Ringrazio....

Tanto per capire...per caso ti hanno detto che quando hai la tetta gonfia per il liquido, è simile a quando ti si intasa per il latte? Mi è capitato una volta... malissimo....


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6216 ha detto:
			
		

> Ringrazio....
> 
> Tanto per capire...per caso ti hanno detto che quando hai la tetta gonfia per il liquido, è simile a *quando ti si intasa per il latte? *Mi è capitato una volta... malissimo....


Esatto. E' tipo una mastite. I dotti che si tappano sono gli stessi.

Maledetti stronzi.


Che dolore:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6218 ha detto:
			
		

> Esatto. E' tipo una mastite. I dotti che si tappano sono gli stessi.
> 
> Maledetti stronzi.
> 
> ...


Che dolore e che impressione. Un panetto di pietra dura appiccicato sopra il busto. Ri-brrrrrrr......


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6219 ha detto:
			
		

> Che dolore e che impressione. *Un panetto di pietra dura *appiccicato sopra il busto. Ri-brrrrrrr......


con il latte si, ma con il liquido tutto è morbido, perchè quel siero  non compatta. O si riduce, o si toglie o esplodono la cisti.


Una pagina di blog del terrore tettifero.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

io sono diversamente microtettata....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non malformata ...tzè :ar:


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6222 ha detto:
			
		

> io sono *diversamente microtettata.*...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> non malformata ...tzè :ar:




:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:











no no. Puoi girarla come vuoi ma sei come farfy. Malformata nelle tette. Tutte quelle robe informi e globose mollicce...mamma mia che impressione


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6222 ha detto:
			
		

> io sono diversamente microtettata....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> non malformata ...tzè :ar:


:rofl:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6223 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uè guarda che ti mando una mail con la foto delle mie tette e ti faccio venire gli incubi per il resto dei tuoi giorni! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6225 ha detto:
			
		

> uè guarda che ti mando una mail con la *foto delle mie tette* e ti faccio venire gli incubi per il resto dei tuoi giorni! :rotfl::rotfl:












TUMP!


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6223 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma malformate un par di palle grosse e pelose.

blasfema.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

Anch'io preferisco la seconda...

O anche l'opzione di trovare un ginecologo carino...
almeno fa di me ció che vuole ... Solo a guardarlo mi passa qualsiasi dolore:inlove:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6229 ha detto:
			
		

> ma malformate un par di palle grosse e pelose.
> 
> blasfema.



ecco spiegaglielo tu fratellino


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6229 ha detto:
			
		

> ma malformate un par di palle grosse e pelose.
> 
> *blasfema*.



:blank:

amante dei globi informi e mollicci.

Mamma mia che brividi di terrore:unhappy:





















p.s. Simy ed Elena_ e Farfy sono malformate nelle tette. Non so come facciano a trovare un uomo a cui piacciano certe cose.
Vabbè. il gusto dell orrido piace evidentemente















:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6231 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco spiegaglielo tu fratellino


spara a caso.
Impossibile che gli piacciano le tette grosse.
Non piacciono a nessuno.
Ma proprio a NESSUNO!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6233 ha detto:
			
		

> spara a caso.
> Impossibile che gli piacciano le tette grosse.
> Non piacciono a nessuno.
> Ma proprio a NESSUNO!



Io ne ne sarei così sicura
:mrgreen:















Se non ti conoscessi penserei che provi una sana invidia:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena;bt6230 ha detto:
			
		

> Anch'io preferisco la seconda...
> 
> O anche l'opzione di trovare un ginecologo carino...
> almeno fa di me ció che vuole ... Solo a guardarlo mi passa qualsiasi dolore:inlove:


Il mio è un gran figo




Vuoi il numero?


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6234 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ne ne sarei così sicura
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


invidia? Io? Per cosa? Per robe gelatonose e mollicce che pesano come non so che cosa e impediscono ogni movimento?
Vuoi mettere un seno scattante e capezzolevolmente aerodinamico?

Basta. Mi avete rotto.
Farò un ode alle microtette e del perchè...

MICROTETTE E' MEGLIO!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6236 ha detto:
			
		

> invidia? Io? Per cosa? Per robe gelatonose e mollicce che pesano come non so che cosa e impediscono ogni movimento?
> Vuoi mettere un seno scattante e capezzolevolmente aerodinamico?
> 
> Basta. Mi avete rotto.
> ...


Va be......Fai la tua ode e poi vediamo gli uomini da che parte stanno


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6237 ha detto:
			
		

> Va be......Fai la tua ode e poi vediamo gli uomini da che parte stanno


:up:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6232 ha detto:
			
		

> :blank:
> 
> amante dei globi informi e mollicci.
> 
> ...


insomma te rode


----------

